# Bench top wood lathe



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking to buy a halfway good bench top lathe. Don't need anything fancy just something that works. Not going to be using it all that much but I have a few ideas that I want to try out. I will also be needing the smaller tools to use with it. 
Any good ones out there that won't break the bank??? Did the internet search and some of them just look like junk. Thanks for any help..


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a sears 5 speed 36 inch that I have used for about 15 years and it has served me well, if you plan on turning baits I would recomend a duplicator attachment it makes it so every bait is the same...


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Harbor Freight has some cheap ones and use the 25% coupon and it makes it even cheaper. Don't know anything about them but I am sure you will get good and bad comments.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

If you can find a used Jet that is a great way to go  Harbor Freight makes two basic small lathes that I have heard hold up pretty well. At $129 (less if you catch a deal  20% off coupon) the smaller (8x12) would be a good starting point. They have a decent set of HHS tools for $55 or so. You will need a system to sharpen your lathe chisel set. If you would like something a step up look at Penn State Industries ( http://www.pennstateind.com/ ) 

I have turned a few lures, but a pot load of pens  You might want to look into a carbide tool to use, no need to sharpen, just replace the head  look at this one  Woodchuck Lathe Tools (http://www.woodchuck-tools.com/) PM me if you want more info ...

Good Luck ..


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. I just want to make a few different sized hardwood casting bobbers. Some with a hole thru them and without.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

check the link below, I always thought the pen turner designed to be used on a routher would work. You could make your own or just get a longer mandrel.

Also, if you are thinking about a lathe try to find the lathe book by Ernie Conover. He is in Ohio and is one of the most respected turners that I know of and he offers classes. 

http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLP...NPMODE=SRCH&SMT=&MEMSEARCH=900-307&DF=900-307


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I would try Ebay I got my mini lathe from there for $169 and free shipping.
It's a Craftsman and works great.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought my second mini lathe from Pennstateind.com at Christmas. It's the Commander and I was stunned at the weight and quality. They sell a duplicator attachment as well that works great and you can easily make your own templates out of a small piece of sheet metal. They sell all kinds of turning supplies, tools and kits, including some lure and game call kits you can buy (I never have).

I've been turning since I was 14, bought my first big Delta lathe 26 years ago. We used the Pennstate Carbo-Tech lathes in our schools wood shop and they held up to the use and abuse that teenagers can dish out. You might be able to find a used Carbo-Tech lathe on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Skippy said:


> Thanks for the reply's. I just want to make a few different sized hardwood casting bobbers. Some with a hole thru them and without.


Skippy, do a search for 'making wooden balls/spheres/beads on a belt sander'. I saw this done in the 80's with a horizontal belt sander but have never tried this myself. Belt sanders are much cheaper than a lathe.

If making round bobbers is all you want to do a belt sander will be a much handier tool for you to have around.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replays and ideas. Backlash,, I never thought of just using a belt sander. Went to Keim lumber Saturday and they had all different sized lathes. As It was close to closing time I didn't really have time to talk to anyone about them. Plan on going back tomorrow, Monday, and check them out. I will also look at there belt sanders. There prices seemed inline with those on the internet plus it will let me ask all me questions. 

As a side note,, If you like wood working it's worth a trip to Keim's just to see all they have.


----------

